# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Rodina radionica za trudnice ČETVRTAK, 17. 07.2014. u 16:30 sati

## Storma

*U četvrtak 17.07.2014.* u Rodinu gnijezdu, Čanićeva 14, *u Zagrebu* održat će se Rodina radionica za trudnice.


 Rodina radionica je prilika za razgovor o tome zašto je porod   fiziološki proces, zašto je dobro ponijeti sa sobom u rodilište plan   poroda, kako vam može pomoći vaša pratnja, kako umanjiti bol i   eventualni strah pri porodu. Saznajte kako s vama surađuju vaši hormoni,   kako se u optimalnim uvjetima vaša zdjelicaširi za prolaz djeteta,   zašto je štetno rano rezanje pupkovine i zašto je kontakt koža na kožu   važan za dijete i za vas.


 Radionicu vode Rodine volonterke, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri.

*Početak* radionice je u *16.30*, a *predviđeno trajanje je tri sata uz pauzu*.
Zbog ograničenog broja polaznica/ka molimo da se (uz podatak o terminu   poroda i broju telefona) obavezno prijavite putem e-maila: porod@roda.hr (i iznimno ovaj put i na suzana@roda.hr ).

----------


## mašnica

Bude li uskoro novih radionica?


Hvala!

----------

